# Winchester Model 67 - 22



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Information needed... what is a way to tell a more exact year for the manufacture time frame of 1930's to 1960's ... and also a price... I will probably be willing to sell it later. IT's in good shape... complete... Thanks...


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

I would just take it to a reputable Gun shop, and they should be able to tell you. jmo

Kevin


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

From what I've just gathered from googling it, its almost impossible to tell the year. Alot has to do with finger groves in the forearm and different numbers on the bolt and inside the reciever. Apparently winchester didnt serialize the 67. I did find out that the 67 was made between 1934 and 1937 and after was the model 67a.
http://www.gunvaluesboard.com/what-is-age-of-a-model-67-winchester-22-rifle-single-shot-7832326.html


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbsup: You can get that information from Winchester


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

I appreciate the help... I will probably just sell it for $200 or close when I fnd a buyer... unless I can get a trade for a pistol for my wife.... maybe a lil revolver or keltec... thanks...


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Does that seem fair to ask $200 or trade for pistol?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Approximately 383,597[1] to 652,538[2] Model 67s had been produced when production ceased in 1963.[8] The Model 67 was never produced with serial numbers for the American market because they were not required on American firearms prior to the Gun Control Act of 1968, but an unknown number bound for foreign markets had serial numbers applied


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info.... I am jyst gonn try to sell for $200.... I think that is fair...


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Adicted2Fishn said:


> Thanks for the info.... I am jyst gonn try to sell for $200.... I think that is fair...


Be careful bud. Might be pushing it. I don't care myself. But u might find a buyer on gulf coast gum forum


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks saintsfan.... I know not to try to ssell it on here, after looking at prices I was just sayin that I would sell it for an offer ver $150 ... Need the money moreover.... if it was a $50 gun I would just keep it... thanks for looking out man.... I have listed it on gulf coast fun forum...


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

here is a picture...


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks... I have it listed on gulfcoastgunforum for $150....


----------

